# Bottle Stopper



## bottlerocket (Nov 20, 2013)

I found this bottle stopper, right next to a heart breaker BIM, but I am over that now, anyway, Is there anyway to date this?It is a little over 2 inches tall and a little over 1 inch at its widest point.Front and Back are beveled.I am not sure if this can be dated with out the bottle it came with but I am sure there must be a "Bottle Stopper" expert on the forum.Thanks for looking.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 17, 2013)

Well I am not an expert on bottle caps or stoppers. I know Clyde Glass in NY made a fire dowser and dresser bottles in three part molds and they also made hand blown - three part molded lion head stoppers for the lion sided dowsers and floral sided stoppers for the dresser bottles.I have a lot of stoppers after 76 years of collecting.  The one you show would no doubt fit a medicine or apothecary bottle.  When I go to bottle shows there always seemsw to be someone there with a tray of stoppers to sell.  I just have a ruller and a list of desired sizes I need.RED Matthred


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Red.


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 19, 2013)

I just came back to this one and looked at the picture again.  I have to assume that it is hollow and blown from the bottom.  It also looks like there might be a cap on that bottom end to end up with the bottle neck diameter.  Depending on what that cap is made of - would be important in valuation. I really like to keep the stoppers I get - if there is a pontil mark on that bottom end.RED M.


----------



## bottlerocket (Dec 19, 2013)

It does not appear to be hollow. The bottom does not seemed capped. It looks ground down. There seems to be a seam all the way around the outside edge. It is beveled.  I wish I had the bottle it was matched to.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 20, 2013)

It doesn't look hollow to me, it looks pressed and ground. Given the size I say a toiletry of some sort like perfume.Finding the exact bottle isn't likely unless it came with it. They were ground to fit the ground neck they went into.Here's a case in point. It's the correct bottle for the stopper but isn't snug all around, it's a mismatch. Later, as the years went by, they could have got better at it. Wyeth with eye cup.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 5, 2014)

I just found this about standardizing ground stoppers and such. Just thought I'd throw it inhttp://gsi.nist.gov/globa...s/csfiles/cs_21-36.pdf


----------



## bottlerocket (Jan 5, 2014)

That is really interesting, who knew?
Go tax dollars at work!!!!
Thank you very much for this info.
It makes sense to standardize this. It would be wasteful to throw away stoppers with empty bottle as it would be expensive to produce a ground glass stopper for every bottle. 
Definitely would be cheaper to sell with a cork, then offer a standard size stopper after the bottle was un- corked.
Makes me think of wine bottle stoppers on the market today.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks and your welcome. It's amazing what you find when your looking for something else.My search started with the Buffalo Ammonia bottle posted. []


----------

